# Can anyone give me a reason not to buy Magicshine lights



## Kestevan (24 Sep 2010)

Pretty much as above.

I'm looking for some new front lights. I want a set suitable for commuting and some off-road messing about. Can't justify spending much more than £100 (wife has these strange ideas about feeding and clothing the children).

The below lights (or the cheaper single lamp on the same site) look to be the dogs....

http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/front...6-1400-lumens.php?item=30&category=1&p=1&so=0

but I'm slightly worried that if it looks too good to be true it probably is.
Should I risk it, or go the safe option and buy a Hope Vision 1 instead.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2010)

Don't know that one but a Hope Vision 1 is a great light and there's enough left over to give the wife £30 for groceries!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't know that one but a Hope Vision 1 is a great light and there's enough left over to give the wife £30 for groceries!



£30 doesn't go far in M&S food halls.


----------



## Panter (24 Sep 2010)

The Magicshine is generally getting good reviews everywhere (I don't have one myself)
For the money, you won't beat the light output, it will leave the Hope for dead. You do, of course though, have to balance that agianst the quality of the Hope and their faultless customer service.

But, IMO (Please note that it is MY opinion, I've no doubt others will argue shortly  ) a single Hope 1 is insufficent for off-roading at night. Two is fine, one isn't quite enough.


----------



## siadwell (24 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> But, IMO (Please note that it is MY opinion, I've no doubt others will argue shortly  ) a single Hope 1 is insufficent for off-roading at night. Two is fine, one isn't quite enough.



Completely agree. 

I was out with mine the other night on the road and found I was outrunning it at about 20mph. The problem is that the beam is quite focussed, so you can have it illuminating the distance, or just in front of you, but not both.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2010)

you could save £90 by buying a cheap front light and ride slower


----------



## benb (24 Sep 2010)

Ooh, I like that. I've got a Hope, but now I'm tempted to get that too.


----------



## Panter (24 Sep 2010)

numbnuts said:


> you could save £90 by buying a cheap front light and ride slower




I'm sorry, I've read that several times now, but still don't understand?


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2010)

I have two Magicshine 1400's, I broke the first one completely my fault, so bought a second then managed to fix the broken one. They are excellent, very very bright, on unlit roads they give me full confidence. I also use them as day light running lights as well, significantly reduced the number of SMIDSY's. Only this morning as I struggled up a long drag, some cyclist coming the other way slowed down and said "ohh nice lights", in an American accent, he might have been American or Canadian. For £100 they are a bargain, the UK customer service is excellent as well.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> But, IMO (Please note that it is MY opinion, I've no doubt others will argue shortly  ) a single Hope 1 is insufficent for off-roading at night. Two is fine, one isn't quite enough.



That is a very fair comment. Hope 1's are great for tarmac but can imagine off road then 2 will be needed.


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2010)

siadwell said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> I was out with mine the other night on the road and found I was outrunning it at about 20mph. The problem is that the beam is quite focussed, so you can have it illuminating the distance, or just in front of you, but not both.



The magicshine 1400 does both, a large light for distance and two small lights for just in front.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2010)

I missed the off-road bit. Get the Magicshine and sod the shopping.


----------



## jay clock (24 Sep 2010)

The lights look great. However I am concerned about the company. I tried the 0845 number and it is not allocated but is for sale. I then emailed them at the address on the site and got this back....





> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. The following addresses failed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now the interesting bit is that Gutowska is the feminine version of the surname Gutowski, and there is a review on the Magicshine site of a saddle by Chris Gutowski........ which suggests that he is involved in the company, and is putting reviews of products on his own site. Possibly. Does that raise a question about how genuine the other reviews are.?

Something odd going on - will let you know if they do reply to my email, if not, has anyone got any comments about how genuine the site is?

Jay


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Sep 2010)

I was going to say Hope 1 again... but having seen the beasts in question I'm envious! 

No idea about off roading at night... did the York - Cleethorpes FNRttC with my Hope 1 and it was great... turning it off made a huge difference to the amount of light around from everyones lights in the vicinity (or maybe I just needed to convince myself of that!).


----------



## Inertia (24 Sep 2010)

I cant speak for the version you linked but Ive got the version MJ-808 and used it through all the dark nights last christmas, didnt let me down and had plenty of light to see even on unlit roads.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2010)

There is a new MJ-838 version, which looks more robust and has the new waterproof battery - although has only low and high beam (which TBH is enough) - DX have it in and it's a $20 premium.

I have two rear MJ-818's on order (currently on a plane from HK). As for fronts I bought Hope 1's - two of them infact, and have had them 18 months. 

I can't see any reason not to buy a magicshine really. The UK 'seller' marks them up a bit, but that will be inport duty and tax.


----------



## siadwell (24 Sep 2010)

jay clock said:


> Now the interesting bit is that Gutowska is the feminine version of the surname Gutowski, and there is a review on the Magicshine site of a saddle by Chris Gutowski........ which suggests that he is involved in the company, and is putting reviews of products on his own site. Possibly. Does that raise a question about how genuine the other reviews are.?
> 
> Something odd going on - will let you know if they do reply to my email, if not, has anyone got any comments about how genuine the site is?
> 
> Jay



According to whois search:

Registrant:
Bonita Gutowski

Registrant type:
UK Individual

Registrant's address:
26 Hunsbury Close
Northampton
NN4 9UE
United Kingdom

A quick google for "Bonita Gutowski" shows she is indeed the hubby of Chris, who did JOGLE in May this year (http://www.blogger.c...607131901610209).

Looks to me like they've just started up a little business out of their spare bedroom and haven't got the phone number sorted yet, and are "enhancing" their site with reviews from family and friends.


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2010)

siadwell said:


> According to whois search:
> 
> Registrant:
> Bonita Gutowski
> ...



When I have been in contact by email I have received replies from Bonita, she seems very nice.


----------



## jay clock (24 Sep 2010)

> Looks to me like they've just started up a little business out of their spare bedroom and haven't got the phone number sorted yet, and are "enhancing" their site with reviews from family and friends.


what I thought..... or at least hoped!


----------



## Kestevan (24 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1190193"]
Get some ayups. You'll not regret it.
[/quote]

Yes, yes I would.

£100 is pushing it as it is - Think of my poor undernourished, shoeless children 

Besides which, announcing I'd just spent £180 on a set of lights would result in my gonads becoming ear-rings


----------



## nightoff (24 Sep 2010)

I got my Magicshine 2 days ago after an 8 day wait. Not bad considering some poeple have to wait upto 5 weeks.

I went for the bar mount version with the UK charger from Deal Extreme which works out at about £50 depending on the exchange rate my credit card company uses.

This light is quite impressive in the flesh. It was smaller than I expected and slightly better quality. The finish isn't perfect, especially around the silver bezel but it isn't too bad either. Before sticking it on charge I opened it up to check for swarf and use of thermal compound. My light was swarf free inside and I could see thermal compound had been used. 

I unscrewed the small bolt holding the lamp to the mount bracket and was a little dissappointed to see the screw was very short with only 2 or 3 threads holding it on. I must remind myself to get a slightly longer screw.

With everything assembled and charged, I stuck it on the bike. The mount works very well and feels solid. I fitted the battery pack to the stem using the velcro battery bag. The cables are fairly long for a stem mount but wrapping the cable round the handle bars 3 times tidied everything up nicely.

Watch out for the light flashing on in full power when you plug it on. It's very bright.

In use, the beam from this is very nice with a good hot spot with impressive throw and a reasonable flood to illuminate your peripheral vision.
I think the light is better suited for off road use as the spill is bright and could dazzle oncoming cars. To prevent this the choice is to either point the light low or cover the top half of the optic. I am going to stick a reflective semicircle to the top of the optic as I bought this for commuting.

Positives

Nicely packaged
Overall good quality
Very bright (compared to my 240 lumen ultrafire wf-606a)
Good beam pattern for singletrack
Simple effective mount system
Reasonable battery life
Charger and battery included
Comparetively inexpensive
Usable Hi Mid Low modes

Negatives

Bracket connecting screw a little short
Runs a little hot especially when not moving
Beam pattern not so good for commuting
Flash modes are rubbish - Should have had a slower strobe and no SOS IMHO
Battery indicator light stays permenantly on when connected to battery
Battery pack could do with better waterproofing - I will be using self amalgamating tape to seal

If this light lasts me for a few years then it would be amazing value for money given the light output. For 50 bangers it's worth a punt.


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1190196"]
You've obviously never been given the secret code then. I'll share it with you now, but guard it with your life- 




"Those?? Oh, no love. I've had them for ages!"
[/quote]

Works for me.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Yes, yes I would.
> 
> £100 is pushing it as it is - Think of my poor undernourished, shoeless children
> 
> Besides which, announcing I'd just spent £180 on a set of lights would result in my gonads becoming ear-rings



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018

Looks the same to me and works out at £80 i think

Personally i would not spend that much but unfortunately my wife and kid demand food and even clothes, for Christmas i am asking for bike spare parts


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2010)

nightoff said:


> I got my Magicshine 2 days ago after an 8 day wait. Not bad considering some poeple have to wait upto 5 weeks.
> 
> I went for the bar mount version with the UK charger from Deal Extreme which works out at about £50 depending on the exchange rate my credit card company uses.
> 
> ...



You must be writing about the 900 version, although lots of the things you mention are applicable to the 1400 version. You must also remember there has been lots of development by Magicshine and stuff from them is always the latest version, such as now they have a fully waterproof battery.


----------



## HJ (24 Sep 2010)

Anyone tried the Magicshine rear lights?


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Anyone tried the Magicshine rear lights?



2 on order - currently in the Air to me. Will do a full review and comparison !!!


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1190201"]
900 lumen for £88?

http://www.spokeshir...99&cat=0&page=1

I've not found anyone who has used these yet.
[/quote]

http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.44459


http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.30864

erm $80 is what £54?
edit
Not trying to be competitive , just trying to find a good deal and i have had good experiences with this site, they just take a while to deliver.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2010)

Or this one...like the one referred to in spokeshirts...........


New Magicshine Front MJ-836


----------



## gaz (24 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1190201"]
900 lumen for £88?

http://www.spokeshir...99&cat=0&page=1

I've not found anyone who has used these yet.
[/quote]

that looks awesome!


----------



## BlueTowser (25 Sep 2010)

Looks like the Magicshine 836 to me (made in China)



gaz said:


> that looks awesome!


----------



## Cubist (25 Sep 2010)

I have been riding off road with a version of the 900 lumen Magicshine for about a year. It's good. It doesn't do full-on off road stuff on its own, as I strongly suspect it's not really a full 900 lumens. It's OK for tracks etc and at a push you can ride anywhere with it, but I back it up with a helmet mounted spot (Blackburns). I ordered the 1400 lumen Magicshine with the Mickey Mouse ears a week ago from DX, to supplement the off road set up. As soon as it arrives I'll post a review.


----------



## BlueTowser (25 Sep 2010)

This is a very interesting thread! I am the the Chris G and yes, I'm married to Bonita and it's no secret. All this detective work - why don't you just ask the questions to us directly? 

To answer the main points

1) Bonita sells the lights because I purchased one while practising for my JOGLE attempt. To coin an old phrase " I liked it so much...we decided to sell them". I also bought the Rido saddle for my ride and it was absolutely superb as you'll see if you read my blog. Thats why we now stock and sell them because it's a fantastic product. We will always promote and sell really good products - isn't that you're all looking for?

2) Yes it's a genuine site and a darned site better than many. *All* the reviews are genuine and if you still don't believe me, have a look at Swindon MTB site and see their review. It would have been so easy for me to enter my review under a pseudonym but I didn't because mine was a genuine trial (861 miles over 8 days) and unlike authors on these forums, I'm quite prepared to stand up and be counted. 

3) We understand customers have a choice. Thats how we differentiate ourselves by offering products with Uk or Euro plugs, thats why we post out orders same day if received before 4 pm and thats why we never let customers down in respect of returns. Our customers don't wait 6 weeks for every item, don't have import VAT duty to pay and do receive answers to their queries. There's a refreshing change!

3) The comment about the back bedroom made us chuckle. It's certainly not operated from a bedroom but neither do we rent/own expensive plush premises. Now if that would make you more inclined to deal with us, fantastic! However, it would have to be paid for so which do you prefer, plush premises or cheap lights? However we are a genuine, registered and honest business and open to scrutiny

If you have any queries about our relationship, what we sell, reviews etc then please feel free to contact us through the site. The alternative is for the amateur sleuths to return to their detective work in their back bedrooms!



siadwell said:


> According to whois search:
> 
> Registrant:
> Bonita Gutowski
> ...


----------



## siadwell (25 Sep 2010)

BlueTowser said:


> If you have any queries about our relationship, what we sell, reviews etc then please feel free to *contact us through the site*. The alternative is for the amateur sleuths to return to their detective work in their back bedrooms!



Check post #13.

I do my detective work from the dining table.


----------



## BlueTowser (26 Sep 2010)

siadwell said:


> Check post #13.
> 
> I do my detective work from the dining table.


----------



## BlueTowser (26 Sep 2010)

I can assure you the number is allocated to us, it should not be for sale and judging from the fact Bonita receives loads of calls daily, it certainly works although in busy times the answer service is used. Have you checkeds you've used the right number? Try 0845 5193677.

There is a problem forwarding business e-mails to Bonita's private account at the moment. This will be rectified, hopefully on Monday.

If you still have queries, please give us a call . Keep watching the site for new stuff!


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Sep 2010)

hmm even at £80 its looks a good package. My current cateye tripleshot is still fine for road/commute use, even after modding the LEDs myself, but still fancy something brighter  Actually it would be good to have different optic options.


ROFLOL http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/magic...chargeable-hid-torch-3000-lumens.php?item=37# is this for messaging Batman??


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Sep 2010)

cyberknight said:


> http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.44459
> 
> 
> http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.30864
> ...





is their any import charges to pay, may negate a cheap deal. We have been caught out before?!


----------



## cyberknight (26 Sep 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> is their any import charges to pay, may negate a cheap deal. We have been caught out before?!



Straight from DX support


*How are Tax and Customs duties handled?*
Because DX sends products from Hong Kong (a free port), there is *no* sales tax or duties imposed by the Hong Kong government. Customers do not have to pay any sales tax or export duties when they purchase from DX.

Statistically, well less than 1% percentage of all DX orders have ever got opened by the Customs in customers' countries. If the package is checked by their country's customs office when the item arrives in their country, however, customers are responsible for import duties, tariffs, and taxes.

TBH i have only ordered sub £15 stuff myself.


Based on $80 cost if they opened it there would be no import tax but £9.20 vat 


calculated on this site ...

http://www.dutycalculator.com/dc/125988-import-duty-rate-for-led-bike-lights-is-3.7/


----------



## Broadside (26 Sep 2010)

The Spokeshirts light is just a repackaged Magicshine MJ-836, same P7 LED just a slightly different reflector to the MJ-808. It's not newer, just slightly different, you can see everything that Magicshine manufacture on this link http://magicshine.en.made-in-china.com/product-group/LomEXUQumtWg/Bicycle-Lights-catalog-1.html

I've just bought the MJ-808 and tried it out this evening. I have previously borrowed a Hope 1 and Exposure Joystick from friends for night road rides. I was just about to buy the latest Exposure Joystick for £160 but then heard about the Magicshine. It really is incredible for the money, absolutely stunningly bright, I would say it is twice or three times better than the Joystick or the Hope and it's not just because I bought one. I ummed and ah'd for a while before buying it and I am so pleased with it. The beam pattern does illuminate everything within 100yds so you need to switch it to low if you're on a busy road. I do all my night road rides on country lanes so can just keep it on full all the time as it is quiet where I go.

The Magicshine is no more expensive than the Hope1 when you consider it comes with batteries and a charger. The Joystick is a lovely small unit which I also really like but the Magicshine is now making lots of lights look stupidly expensive.

I have also dealt with Bonita and found her to be very helpful and professional, however because they were out of stock I bought mine from http://brightbikelights.com/ , Trevor Jackson who runs this separate business is also great to deal with.


----------



## jay clock (26 Sep 2010)

Just to be clear, they did get my email and did reply. It was the fact that I got an undeliverable report that was odd.... also I will try the number again tomorrow but it did have a message saying it was for sale!

Chris has told me they are out of stock but will have more in in about 10-11 days

Jay


----------



## nightoff (28 Sep 2010)

This is the Magicshine I bought here.
There are other places you can buy it from but I found this to be the cheapest. There was nothing extra to pay and shipping was included in the price.
The unit ships from Hong Kong hence the longish delivery times. 
I have my eye on theMagicshine rear light to complete my set up but the wife will no doubt vito that, especially as I already have 4 rear LED lights


----------



## Cubist (28 Sep 2010)

My new 1400 lumen Magicshine arrived tonight. It is a thing of great beauty and wonder, and will have its first outing Thursday night illuminating the byeways of Calderdale. I'll rig up the Muvi and see whether the footage is of any benefit to others in decision making. 

First impressions are good, it's nowhere near as big as it looks on DX, and the neoprene covered battery pack is wondrous. 

I used the old magicshine on the commuter this morning on strobe as it was foggy, and attracted disparaging comments from four drivers, so it was doing its job then


----------



## Kestevan (29 Sep 2010)

Well, I've pretty much decided to put my hand in my pocket and get a set 

They're showing as out of stock at the moment, but I emailed them last night, and they're expecting stock in, in the next week or so.
TBH the fact that I got a response to an email within about an hour on a weeknight has convinced me to go through MagicShine rather than the *possibly* cheaper direct import...


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Well, I've pretty much decided to put my hand in my pocket and get a set
> 
> They're showing as out of stock at the moment, but I emailed them last night, and they're expecting stock in, in the next week or so.
> TBH the fact that I got a response to an email within about an hour on a weeknight has convinced me to go through MagicShine rather than the *possibly* cheaper direct import...


Good luck , i hope its a great light.Unfortunately i always have to shop around for the cheapest possible deal, heck my wife gets annoyed if i have to buy brake pads as she thinks everything on a bike should last forever ,


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2010)

OMG........OMG..............my rear Magicshines have arrived from HK today - two weeks after ordering, not bad, posted sat, in house Tues.

Review to follow - just phoned home...."What have you been buying now"......... "erm those are my new rear lights........"

Ohh plenty of time to play tonight........


----------



## Paul_L (29 Sep 2010)

Magicshine.co.uk are out of stock till 15th Oct.
brightbikelights.com are out of stock till 6th Oct.

This is for the 1400lumen Mj816, however there are 3 for sale on the following ebay store;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Magicshine-MJ...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item230a77dcfd

There was 4 for sale but i've just ordered one.

Seems to be the light people are after at present.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2010)

My review

MJ 818 Rear Review


----------



## BlueTowser (2 Oct 2010)

cyberknight said:


> Straight from DX support
> 
> 
> *How are Tax and Customs duties handled?*
> ...


----------



## BlueTowser (2 Oct 2010)

maybe no export duty from Hong Kong but certainly import duty in UK as well as VAT. Just ask HMRC!


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2010)

DX Mark them as a gift and put a HK Dollar amount on it, not the US dollar amount - i.e. 90 HKD's instead of the real 90 USD


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2010)

BlueTowser said:


> maybe no export duty from Hong Kong but certainly import duty in UK as well as VAT. Just ask HMRC!


I have never yet paid any duty on my 4 DX purchases


----------



## moggsy100 (16 Oct 2010)

Well hopefully a new stock of the 1400 lumens next week... see they have just redone the www.magicshine.co.uk website and bit dissapointed to see all the prices have mysteriously gone up overnight!!!  
the 1400 lumens now £104.95


----------



## tincaman (16 Oct 2010)

I have ordered THIS one, has been dispatched. Already have the original one so will compare when it arrives.


----------

